# Ground hogs with a shovel



## bellyboater (Jun 26, 2004)

When I was a kid we use to ground hog hunt with dogs and a shovel. My uncle had 2 dogs we used one was what he called a plot hound named Rover. A thickly built dog with a big blocky head and colorings like a blue tick. The other dog was a little black dog that was a hunting son of a gun. We would go up fence lines til blackie would smell one in the hole. We would start digging watching out for blackie cause he couldn't wait to get at them. Once we got close to the ground hog blackie would dive in and the fight was on. He would give and take with the ground hog til he pulled it out of the hole. Then Rover would dive in and make short work of the ground hog. We use to get quite a few hunting like that.


----------

